

Easy AI with Python - signa11
http://us.pycon.org/2009/conference/schedule/event/71/

======
halo
The video of the talk: <http://pycon.blip.tv/file/1947373/>

------
jlees
FYI, if you liked this talk you might also like 'Programming Collective
Intelligence'. If you haven't read it already...

<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596529321/>

~~~
mapleoin
Nice recommendation!

The book description sounds a lot like data mining. Isn't it? Why didn't they
use the buzzword anywhere?

~~~
showerst
It does some data mining, but there's also a lot of soft AI (optimizing an
airline travel search, building a basic search engine).

It's quite good, although there are a number of annoying typos in the code, a
trend that I've noticed recently with a number of O'reilly books
unfortunately.

Still, definitely worth a read, the intro to practical applications of some of
the AI topics in particular is really cool.

------
iamelgringo
Hands down, my favorite presentation at PyCon

------
Kototama
Thanks for submitting!

